# Vandy Vape Pulse Dual Mod Review



## Brett Vapes (8/3/20)

I understand this is an old device but because of all the hate I've seen this device receive, I think it's time we have a look at it thoroughly and shed some light on how good this device actually is. (note that this review is based on personal opinion)(also note that this review was originally written for my YouTube review so if you want visual, check out the video on YouTube)

*Main Features:*
Smallest Dual Battery Squonk Mod
The battery cover and juice bottle are independent
The mod and PULSE V2 RDA match perfectly

*Specs:*
Size - 75.3mm*52.9mm*41.7mm
Power range - 5-220W
Working Voltage - 6.4-8.4V
Working Current - <50A
Output Voltage - 0.5-8V
Coil Resistance Range - 0.05-3ohm (TC 0.5-1.5ohm)

Alright now to the review, today we will be reviewing a device that has been around for a while and when it came out, it received a lot of hate. I personally don’t understand why there’s so much hate out there for this device as I've been loving it so far but if you know why, let me know down in the comment section. This device is called the Vandy Vape Pulse dual Mod.

I am a huge fan of the Pulse series. I had the OG pulse squonk mech, I then bought the Pulse 80W when it came into South Africa and I love that device. Really light and durable. Only problem I had with it was the battery life. I went through 3 x 20700 batteries in a day and I was also vaping other devices as well. And then when Vandy Vape and Tony B released the Pulse dual I really wanted to get one but none of my suppliers chose to bring it in. But now I've finally managed to pick one up second hand and I get to do a review on it for you guys.

Inside the box we have the pulse dual mod, the Pulse v2 RDA which is a cool dripper. Let me know down in the comments if you guys would like to see an in-depth review on this RDA. You then have these two extra airflow rings along with an accessory box which contains; spare parts, QC USB cable and 2* Triple Fused Clapton coils which are 0.3ohm resistance each coil which in dual coil will come to 0.15ohm. 

Alright so here we have the mod, I got the black and green one but there are 7 other colour options to choose from; a black, a black blue, a black red, a camouflage yellow, a lattice black which has a carbon fibre panel, a pigment orange and then the stripy green. Top view we have the 510 on the edge which I’m not a massive fan about because it limits you to what size atomiser you can put on but they’ve left us enough space to fit atleast a 25mm atomiser on it without overhang. Then we have in nice bold writing, Pulse Dual, on the front we have the PC panel, a 7ml squonk bottle and fire button. I love the fact that they put the fire button right above the squonk bottle because no matter how you are holding it in your hand, you can always squonk without having to change the way you are holding the device. Another thing to note is the bottle, its silicone. Thank goodness. Silicone bottles make the squonk life just so much easier because the bottle doesn’t wear so you don’t need to go out and replace your bottle unless of course you’ve lost it which in that case I’m terribly sorry for you. The panel has two magnets which helps keep in in place and its also a cozy fit so there’s no rattle or any annoyances. I haven’t seen the other colours, but I also noticed that if you put it under a blacklight, the pc panel glows which I find cool. The button is slightly curved out which I quite like because whether I am using my index finger or my thumb to press the fire button, its always comfortable. At the bottom we have the battery door with slots for 2 18650 batteries next to each other. What I love here is that the batteries and the squonk bottle are in two separate compartments so if your bottle does happen to leak a bit of juice, your batteries and chip are safe.

Lets quickly put some batteries in so that we can have a look at the screen and the user interface. 5 clicks of the fire button and we are a go. Ohhhh I like that dual pulse animation they have there on the start-up. Very clear screen, and very simple. Battery indicators on the top, the mode next to that, the wattage or temperature depending on what mode you are running on under that, then you’ve got your voltage and ohm meters, your puff counter which goes all the way up to 999 999 and then lastly we have the seconds to show you how long you are pulling for. To get into the settings, you press and hold both up and down power buttons simultaneously . Here we have the tools, DIY 1-5, version which shows your software version, ID which shows your Vandy Chip ID, then back which takes you out of the settings menu. Now if we go to the tools option it gives us all the modes. What you can do here is you activate or deactivate the different modes. Press up to activate and down to deactivate. Fire button to go to the next mode. The different modes we have here are temperature control, Voltage Regulation, Bypass, then Standby time, your brightness adjustment, FIR is to lock the fire button (when this is active, you can still vape if you lock your buttons but if you deactivate this mode then your fire button is also locked when you lock your buttons), then PRST is to reset the vaping puff counter, and lastly RST is to restore the vape to factory settings. To lock the buttons, press and hold both fire button and up button simultaneously. I have deactivated all the different modes because I normally just vape on power mode which you cannot deactivate. But if you have other modes activated then to change different modes just click the fire button 3 times and then up or down buttons to select the mode you would like to use and fire button to choose the mode you want. Very easy user interface to use. 

Okay so I must say, this kit looks gorgeous. I love how the logo on the RDA lines up perfectly with the fire button and squonk bottle if you manage to screw it on right and the matching drip tip just wraps it all together so beautifully. The drip tip also glows under black light by the way. I've got a 0.21 dual coil set up in here and its on 65 watts which i then vaped on and found it to be a very smooth vape with no delay in terms of the fire up.

Okay let’s go over the pros and cons of the Pulse Dual mod.

Pros: very comfortable design, batteries are separate from squonk bottle, clear and bright screen, easy to use user interface no delay in terms of fire up time

Cons: its heavy for its size, 510 pin isn’t centered (though taking into consideration that it is a squonk mod, it makes sense for the 510 to be placed directly over the squonk bottle so not really a con), and ive also found that the large screen is a bit of a fingerprint magnet.

So, there we have it ladies and gents. The Vandy Vape Pulse Dual mod. I love this device but let me know what you guys think of it down in the comment section below. In South Africa it is very difficult to find this device so if you want one speak to your local vape shop. If there's enough demand for it, shops will start bringing it in again. Never forget that the opinion of the customer plays a huge part in what vape shops stock. Especially the smaller shops.

With some of the hate that i read about this mod, something that was mentioned was that it looks tacky. i don't know if any of you remember the OG Pulse mech, but that is what the pulse dual is designed off of in terms of colour schemes and i must admit that I really like how it looks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Asterix (8/3/20)

My wife has one gathering dust in my vape cupboard. It’s actually a replacement from Vandy Vape as the original suffered from the auto-firing problem. Waking up in the middle of the night to the sound of the mod firing by itself was not fun! Hence some of the dislike, perhaps?

While waiting for the replacement, I bought her a Pulse 80. She never has any problems with the 80 and it’s used daily.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor (9/3/20)

mine started leaking juice through the fire button 4 days in

got a replacement which I sold immediately as I lost all confidence

what I did take away from it all is getting to know the Pulse V2 RDA

I really enjoy it and use it still often when in a big clouds mood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brett Vapes (9/3/20)

Asterix said:


> My wife has one gathering dust in my vape cupboard. It’s actually a replacement from Vandy Vape as the original suffered from the auto-firing problem. Waking up in the middle of the night to the sound of the mod firing by itself was not fun! Hence some of the dislike, perhaps?
> 
> While waiting for the replacement, I bought her a Pulse 80. She never has any problems with the 80 and it’s used daily.



I can understand the caution. the one that I am using, I bought second hand, and the previous owner had it for roughly just over a year if I'm not mistaken, and neither him, nor I, have experienced any issues with it. its one of those things I guess. Take the Voopoo Drag for example. I personally don't like the sharp edges, and I've had many of them brought in to me because it just randomly stopped working and all of the issues with the drags that were brought to me, occurred roughly about a year in after purchase. but I also know many people who swear by the drag


----------



## Brett Vapes (9/3/20)

vicTor said:


> mine started leaking juice through the fire button 4 days in
> 
> got a replacement which I sold immediately as I lost all confidence
> 
> ...



Aha that's unfortunate. its possible that the issue was that the squonk pipe that goes on the inside of the device, up behind the fire button, was faulty which caused the leak.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZMV (15/11/20)

Asterix said:


> My wife has one gathering dust in my vape cupboard. It’s actually a replacement from Vandy Vape as the original suffered from the auto-firing problem. Waking up in the middle of the night to the sound of the mod firing by itself was not fun! Hence some of the dislike, perhaps?
> 
> While waiting for the replacement, I bought her a Pulse 80. She never has any problems with the 80 and it’s used daily.



I am actually looking to buy one second hand been looking around but no one has and those who do don’t wanna sell.


----------



## Asterix (15/11/20)

ZMV said:


> I am actually looking to buy one second hand been looking around but no one has and those who do don’t wanna sell.


Sorry, my wife had to dust it off and start using it about two weeks ago. Her Pulse 80 has started giving hassles (think moisture on the board).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

